# Anyone working with Leading Edge Companies (LEC)?



## Rider.S (Jan 24, 2020)

Hello, 

I've been in this Property Preservation industry for 3 years operating in the states of FL, AL, GA and LA. I've been working with Nationals like MCS and Single Source. 

I'm now thinking of expanding my business by working with another National. I've heard of Leading Edge Companies (LEC) from one of my acquaintances, but I don't have any idea of the way they operate. 

Can anyone please tell me their experience (if any) working with LEC? I'm looking for a good rate of approvals and a decent volume. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rider.S (Jan 24, 2020)

45 views and no comments so far! seems like they are not a big company....


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry, 13 years in the business but I have never heard of them before. Then again there are lots of companies I've never heard of before. If it feels right to you give them a shot with 1 WO only. See how they are to deal with and how they pay. If that works out OK, do another one. Repeat if necessary.


----------



## kad (Feb 25, 2020)

We use to do work for them, but all they could offer in our area was inspections. Paid on time


----------



## LSPHOUTX (Nov 10, 2021)

Rider.S said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been in this Property Preservation industry for 3 years operating in the states of FL, AL, GA and LA. I've been working with Nationals like MCS and Single Source.
> 
> ...


LEC is amazing! We’ve done work for them. Their account managers are friendly, their customer service is great, the system they use to upload photos and bids to is user friendly. They pay on time (net 30) all around their wonderful to work for! They don’t send you back to a job over and over and find ways to pay you less, they’re honest and pleasant to work for. Their only downfall is they don’t have a ton of work. At least not where I am. However, if you have the chance to work with them, take it. Their great!


----------



## Pardue#0510 (Sep 27, 2021)

Rider.S said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been in this Property Preservation industry for 3 years operating in the states of FL, AL, GA and LA. I've been working with Nationals like MCS and Single Source.
> 
> ...


They are a good company to work for net 30 most of the time but make your price list out and the will be happy to negotiate with you. 
Goodluck. 
P.S. Beware of a small company called Precision Field Services. NO GOOD!!!!!


----------



## lotrainefoxworth (11 mo ago)

Rider.S said:


> 45 views and no comments so far! seems like they are not a big company....


I have work with them is a very good company to work with 
ME Fox Foreclosure @ Maintaining Services, is our company we never had any problem with then


----------



## Dena - PFS (May 6, 2021)

Pardue#0510 said:


> They are a good company to work for net 30 most of the time but make your price list out and the will be happy to negotiate with you.
> Goodluck.
> P.S. Beware of a small company called Precision Field Services. NO GOOD!!!!!


Mr. Pardue, once again, I'll ask you to refrain.


----------



## Pardue#0510 (Sep 27, 2021)

Dena - PFS said:


> Mr. Pardue, once again, I'll ask you to refrain.


 MS. DEANA, Once again. I would not be concerned with nothing about myself or my Business. 
Like I said, I have no problem with uploading the Police Reports, Pictures of Trucks, 3 guys and even some doorbell camera footage. 

If you or your No Good Company think the criminal situation is over, "you better think again",
Law enforcement and investigaters are still building there case. 
So keep my name out of your Vocabulary! If you don't like negative things said about your junk company, FIX IT or be part of the solution, not the problem. 


Thanks to the people that have contacted me in regards to the post! GOD BLESS!!!!


----------

